# Bolt - tivo Mini glitches



## mrmckenna (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello,

I have a bolt and mini, when i have the Bolt create the Moca network several channels glitch really bad, but as soon as i turn this off the glitches stop.

I have replaced all the splitters in the house with Moca labeled Antronix splitters.
and also added a Holland POE filter.

i have not tried to create a moca network with another device yet. would this matter? or is the Data on the coax just interfering somehow and causing the glitches.

thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mrmckenna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a bolt and mini, when i have the Bolt create the Moca network several channels glitch really bad, but as soon as i turn this off the glitches stop.
> 
> ...


Hi, Who is your cable provider? Are you using a Tuning Adapter? Point of fact, "MoCA labeled" is not "MoCA rated" and since MoCA has become more and more popular, suddenly a number of manufacturers have started putting the term "MoCA" in their product descriptions. They were selling the exact same products before without the "MoCA" term in the description. Since most 1 GHz splitters will "work" to some degree they can get away with this deceptive practice. To my knowledge, only Verizon, Holland, and Sunburst actually sell "MoCA" *rated* splitters. 
This aside, your description sounds like interference from the MoCA signals messing up some of the standard cable frequencies, this is common if you are using a TA without a MoCA filter on the input. If you are using a TA try adding another filter and see if you eliminate the problem. If you are not using a TA, the only thing that comes to mind is to try and manually change the MoCA channel on the Bolt, it normally defaults to the lowest channel, Tivo calls it 15, I believe, anyway, try to set it to the highest available and then see if you get improvement or the interference seems to change from the previous problem channels. If it does, go away, you are done. If it doesn't but moves to different TV channels, you may have a Bolt with a defective MoCA unit. 
Try the MoCA channel change and provide a bit of feedback if you can.
EDIT: If you have another MoCA adapter, you might want to try and use that to create the MoCA network and change the Bolt to just "connect via MoCA". If that fixes it, the AGC circuit on the Bolt's MoCa unit may not be working correctly.


----------



## mrmckenna (Dec 30, 2015)

thanks!
I am on Optimum (cablevision)
no tuning adapter i have tried channel 15 and 19 i think same results.
i will try again tonight with higher channel.

bummer about the splitters. i could either buy new splitters or i suppose try a moca adapter, either tivos or another brand.
or even a moca router.

Cable enters gets split by this
http://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Broa...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

the -3.5db output then gets split by this to Router and Bolt
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Coaxi...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If you used to have a recent DirecTV install using SWiM, you may have some old splitters they've used hanging around that go from 5-2350MHz or so. That covers both cable and MoCA bands. You can try them as a troubleshooting technique to rule out splitter issues maybe?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mrmckenna said:


> thanks!
> I am on Optimum (cablevision)
> no tuning adapter i have tried channel 15 and 19 i think same results.
> i will try again tonight with higher channel.
> ...


I would recommend you play with the MoCA channels first and make note if the interfered with channels change as you switch the MoCA channels. If you don't already have filters, consider these, http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pieces-Mo...293596?hash=item2344277b9c:g:80QAAOSwm8VUu-u1 
You may find you need an extra for the cable modem/gateway?? Some cable modems are not MoCA friendly. 
If the interference patterns change with the MoCA channels a filter on the modem might help, also try to run a couple internet speed tests as you change MoCA channels, any dramatic changes means you will need one of those filters on the input to the cable modem.
HarperVisions thought is ok to try if you have some of those Directv green labled splitters available, but if you have to buy new anyway, go for the "MoCA 2.0" rated ones like these, 
http://www.amazon.com/Holland-Elect...&qid=1464030794&sr=1-6&keywords=moca+splitter

http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Split...464030974&sr=1-1&keywords=moca+2+way+splitter

If you later have to buy a separate MoCA adapter, I would consider one of these, http://www.amazon.com/Yitong-Techno...id=1464032546&sr=1-1&keywords=yitong+moca+2.0 
The price and features are good.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

I am having g a different glitch. I did a search and didn't turn up any results. I have a bolt and 2 minis and this happens on all 3 from time to time. The menu sounds (clicked when navigating and what not) just stop working and don't come back unless I rest the power. Is this a known issue?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

PdX said:


> I am having g a different glitch. I did a search and didn't turn up any results. I have a bolt and 2 minis and this happens on all 3 from time to time. The menu sounds (clicked when navigating and what not) just stop working and don't come back unless I rest the power. Is this a known issue?


If you have Dolby Digital selected as the audio format in your TiVo menus then that can happen as the TiVo sounds don't work with DD. If you select PCM then the sounds will return, but everything will be down mixed to 2 CH PCM digital audio.


----------

